# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Zbulimi i Amerikës u bë nga arabët

## Davius

Arabët, nëpërmjet ngushticës së Gjibraltarit (shtyllave të Herkulit), shënohet se lundruan për qëllime tregtare deri në Islandë, në Rhin dhe Balltik. Gjithashtu nga Perëndimi ishte ujdhesa e Kanaries si gur për tu hedhur përtej në Atlantik për të zbuluar vendet e Amerikës.

Të njihen faktet
Të parët që shkelën në tokën e Amerikës janë arabët.
Tregtia e arabëve me vendasit.
Hartat u përgatitën 477 vjet para Kolombit.
Hartat arabe në dorë të zbuluesve të Amerikës.
Hartat e Kolombit ishin të gatshme për të gjetur Amerikën.
Bregu lindor i Amerikës Qendrore mbante lidhje e bënte tregti më arabët.
Gjurmë emrash në perëndim të Britanisë së Madhe.
Gjurmë fjalësh arabe te vendasit indianë të Amerikës së Mesme.
Për herë të parë këtë njoftim na e bën të njohur studiuesi Khalid Sheldrake. Dr. Sheldrake në fillim na jep legjendën e flokëverdhëve  vikingë, të cilët në shek.

VII  X, kalojnë nga Islanda në Groenlandë, prej aty kalojnë në Kanada e zbresin nëpër bregun lindor të Amerikës deri në Meksikë, gjithmonë si kusarë deti e grabitqarë banorësh edhe në tokë. Po e shënojmë shkurtimisht atë që Sheldrake thotë dhe e argumenton që në fillim të viteve 30 të shek. XX. Vikingët nuk vazhduan më rrugën e perëndimit, po zbritën në jug. Ata arritën deri në Gadishullin Apenin, kaluan në jugun e Ballkanit e kaluan edhe në Kostandinopojë. Pas shekullit të X-të, prapë Amerika mbeti e panjohur nga evropianët, qofshin edhe vikingët.

Arabët, nëpërmjet ngushticës së Gjibraltarit (shtyllave të Herkulit), shënohet se lundruan për qëllime tregtare deri në Islandë, në Rhin dhe Balltik. Gjithashtu nga Perëndimi ishte ujdhesa e Kanaries si gur për tu hedhur përtej në Atlantik për të zbuluar vendet e Amerikës. Së pari, zbuluan Azoret e dolën në brigjet e Amerikës.

 Arabët e vizatuan me kujdes nëpër harta e u kthyen në Evropë. Kjo ka ndodhur 447 vjet para zbulimit të Amerikës (Indisë) nga Kolombi. Arabët dhe morenët bënë tregti në kontinentin amerikan e më e rëndësishmja është se lanë shenja të një kulture zhvillimi e jetese tek vendasit. Hartat e përgatitura prej tyre në këtë kontinent qenë në përdorim në Spanjën arabe. Shenja të arabëve mbetën edhe në perëndim të Anglisë, ku edhe në ditët e sotme një qytet quhet Bur Abbas. Gjithashtu, në gjuhën e përditshme të banorëve të Amerikës Lindore sot përdoren disa fjalë të gjuhës arabe. 

Besimi te kultura arabe në Spanjën e pushtuar pas rënies së arabëve, ishte i dukshëm te njerëzit e hierarkisë së vendit, te perandorë e sundues të vendit. Kështu, kur sundimi e qytetërimi arab ra, perandori i madh, Karlamani, dërgoi të birin për ta edukuar tek muslimanët e Spanjës, mbasi asnjë vend i Evropës sishte i besueshëm për të. Kjo edhe për faktin se mungonte eksperienca e dhënies së diturisë e qytetërimit në Evropë. Besimi te kultura e qytetërimi arab duket edhe te një tjetër personalitet i Mesdheut, te Frederiku i Siçilisë. Ky, sipas biografëve, kishte marrë njohuri nga myslimanët arabë, mundi tu përballojë edhe propogandës së kishës, derisa u bë musliman. 

Evropa njeh Kolombin si zbulues të Amerikës e Amerigo Vespuçin për emrin e saj. Dr. Khalid Sheldrake e jep thjeshtë tregimin se si Kolombi merr guximin për të kaluar Atlantikun. Krejt rastësisht, Kolombi pa një të panjohur me disa harta në dorë. Vizatohej një tokë e huaj, që snjihej nga detarët evroianë. Si detar i përgatitur që ishte, mendoi që të shkonte nga Perëndimi për në Indi me anë të këtyre hartave. E dinte se mbretëria e vendit të tij kishte nevojë për të ardhura, pasi arka ishte boshatisur nga luftërat. Shkoi te mbretëresha Izabela, mori furnizimet e bëri përgatitjet e nevojshme dhe u nis për udhëtim. Zbuloi Amerikën, po i tha Indi. Nga ky tregim shohim se qëllimi nuk ishte zbulimi, po ari. 

Amerigo Vespuçi, i pari guvernator i emëruar prej mbretit të Spanjës, thuhet ti ketë dhënë emrin e tij kontinentit të zbuluar fillimisht prej Kolombit, me emrin Indi. Por e vërteta, sipas studimeve të dr.Sheldrake, nuk është kjo. Kur Amerigo Vespuçi shkeli në tokën e kontinentit të ri, pra në Amerikë, u përshëndet nga banorë vendas, të cilët menduan se ishin ata që më parë kishin bërë tregti në këto vise. Kuptohet, se duke shkuar vazhdimisht në brigjet amerikane, kishin lënë reciprokisht te njëri-tjetri emërtime malli apo emra njerëzish. Kështu, thuhet nga studiuesi Sheldrake, se ata sa panë spanjollët që zbritën në tokë ata përshëndetën dhe bërtitën: Amer Igar (emri i një tregtari të njohur të mëparshëm). Spanjollët kujtuan se thanë Amerig. Pra, krejt ndryshe është origjina e emrit të Amerikës. Sigurisht, që është emri i një tregtari arab morenas i quajtur Amer, i cili ishte bërë i njohur në brigjet e Amerikës me tregtinë që zhvillonte në këto vise. 

Marrëdhëniet tregtare bënë të mundur që vendasit të mësonin disa fjalë arabisht dhe e kundërta, tregtarët mësuan fjalë të vendasve. Në fund të viteve 30 të shekullit X, studiues amerikanë konstatuan se tek indianët e bregdetit të Amerikës së mesme gjuha e tyre përmbante tek-tuk fjalë të qarta arabe. 

Nga këto të dhëna të studiuesit Sheldrake, mund të mendojmë deri në dyshim për ato që thuhen për zbulimin e Amerikës. Mendimin mund ta argumentojmë me zhvillimin e shkencës e kulturës, ndër këto edhe të zbulimeve gjeografike të një vendi të zhvilluar, siç ishte Arabia, përfshi edhe Spanjën me Gadishullin Iberik, në atë kohë e Arabisë. 

*Burimi: Revista "Zani i Naltë" 1932 Tiranë. Shkruajtur nga: Dr. Sheldrake, perkthyes: Dr. Fejzulla Gjabri.*

----------


## Xhixhua

pranej m'pelqe ti mu davius .. se rri e rri ti dhe qit nai artikull interesant me lexu ... per vete them se ka mundesi qe te jete keshtu. Persia, babilonia kane qene qendra qyteterimi te fuqishme atehere. ca s'ben vaki

----------


## troptit

Tung!
 Ti shkruan e shkruan po nuk sjell fakte!
Bile , per vikinget,  thua se na paskan shkuar deri ne brigjet e sotme te Meksikes, kur ata vete e ne sagen e tyre qe flet shume qarte per Ameriken nuk permendin asgje tjeter veç kolonise se tyre atje, Vinland. Po pate gja fakte te reja na e ço nji za!
                                                         Tung e te gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Davius

troptit, din ti cka eshte "fakt" dhe kur nje deshmi e dhene per dicka te ndodhur mund te meret si "fakt"?

----------


## niku-nyc

Te paret fare qe kan zbuluar Ameriken jan "Native Americans" dhe te paret Evropiane qe shkelen ishin Vikinget e Norvegjis.

----------


## FЯODO

*1421 The Year China Discovered the World
Gavin Menzies
Published by Bantam Press, London*  



"...On the 8th of March, 1421, the largest fleet the world had ever seen sailed from its base in China. The ships, huge junks nearly five hundred feet long and built from the finest teak, were under the command of Emperor Zhu Di's loyal eunuch admirals. Their mission was 'to proceed all the way to the end of the earth to collect tribute from the barbarians beyond the seas' and unite the whole world in Confucian harmony. The journey would last over two years and circle the globe. 

When they returned Zhu Di lost control and China was beginning its long, self-imposed isolation from the world it had so recently embraced. The great ships rotted at their moorings and the records of their journeys were destroyed. Lost was the knowledge that Chinese ships had reached America seventy years before Columbus and circumnavigated the globe a century before Magellan. They had also discovered Antarctica, reached Australia three hundred and fifty years before Cook and solved the problem of longitude three hundred years before the Europeans..." 
__________________________________________________  _______________

_E kam lexuar pjeserisht kete liber dhe e gjej teper interesant pasi i ilustron hollesishem ngjarjet e kohes._

----------


## Florim07

> Tung!
>  Ti shkruan e shkruan po nuk sjell fakte!
> Bile , per vikinget,  thua se na paskan shkuar deri ne brigjet e sotme te Meksikes, kur ata vete e ne sagen e tyre qe flet shume qarte per Ameriken nuk permendin asgje tjeter veç kolonise se tyre atje, Vinland. Po pate gja fakte te reja na e ço nji za!
>                                                          Tung e te gjithe te mirat!


Ja dhe faktet.

Muslimanët në Amerikë para Kristofor Kolombos! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amerikën nuk e zbuloi Kristofor Kollombo, e as Amerigo Vespuçi, por grupe marinarësh muslimanë nga Spanja.

Ekzistojnë një varg dëshmishë që argumentojnë praninë e muslimanëve në Amerikë, edhe atë të paktën pesë shekuj para Kristofor Kollombos. Ata në Botën e re kishin shkuar nga Spanja dhe Afrika Perëndimore. 

Dokumentet historike qartë tregojnë se kah mesi i shekullit X, gjatë kohës së halifit emevit Abdurr-Rrahmanit III (929-961), disa muslimanë të Afrikës ishin nisur nga limani spanjoll Delbes (Palos) të cilët lundruan në drejtim të perëndimit - drejtë Oqeanit të errësirës dhe mjegullës. Ata u kthyen pas një kohe të gjatë dhe me mbrresa mahnitëse nga një "tokë e çuditshme dhe enigmatike." 

Gjithashtu është e qartë që muslimanët e kanë shoqëruar Kollombon dhe detarët tjerë në udhëtimet e tyre për në Botën e Re. 

Fortesa e fundit muslimane ne Spanjë, Granada, në duart e kristianeve ra në vitin 1492. Kjo ishte një kohë shumë pak para fillimit të inkuizicionit spanjoll. Për t`i shpëtuar persekutimit, shumë jokrishterë u larguan (nga Andaluzia) apo me dhunë kaluan në katolicizëm. Të paktën dy dokumente vërtetojnë prezencën e muslimanëve në Amerikën Spanjolle para vitit 1550. 
Mbreti i Spanjës Çarlsi V, në vitin 1539 kishte urdhëruar që një numër u madh muslimanë të dënohen me djegije në stekën e drujve, të cilët kishin dëshiruar të emigronin në Indinë Perëndimore. Ky dokument u ratifikua përsëri në vitin 1543 dhe kështu urdhëri për largimin e të gjithë muslimanëve nga zonat spanjolle përsëri erdhi në fuqi. 

Ekzistojnë dëshmi të shumëta për vajtjen e muslimanëve në Amerikë. Ato përmblidhen në shënimet që vijojnë: 


Dokumente Historike 

1. Historiani dhe gjeografi musliman Abul-Hasan Ali El-Masudi, në librin e tij 'Muruxh Edh-dheheb ve Ma'adin el-Xheuhar' (Kërkimet për Flori dhe Gurë të Çmuar) ka shkruar se gjatë kohës së halifit musliman të Spanjës, Abdullah Ibn Muhamed (888-912), një lundërtar musliman i quajtur Hashhash Ibn Saed Ibn Asuad nga Kordova (Spanjë), në vitin 889 lundroi nga Delba (Palos). Ai kaloi Atlantikun, dhe arriti në një tokë të panjohur (Erd Mexh'huula) dhe u kthye që andej më thesare të shumëta. Në hartën e botës të El-Masudit është edhe një zonë e gjërë në 'Oqeanin e errësires dhe mjegulles' (Oqeani Atlantik) e cila konsiderohet si tokë e panjohur (Amerika). 

2. Historiani musliman Abu Bakr Ibn Umar El-Gutij, përshkruan udhëtimin e Ibn Farukut (nga Granada) i cili në shkurt të vitit 999 prej Kadeshit lundroi nëpër Atlantik. Umar el-Gutij tregon se këtë lundrim Ibn Faruku e kishte bërë gjatë halifatit të Hishamit II (976-1009). Ai kishte arritë në Gando (Ishujt Kanare) ku kishte vizituar mbretin Guanariga. Ai më pas kishte vazhduar nëpër Atlantik në drejtim të perëndimit, ku kishte zbulua dy ishuj, të cilët i emërtoi; Kapraria dhe Pluitana. Ibn Faruku në Spanjë ishte kthyer në Maj të vitit 999. 

3. Kristofor Kollombo lundroi nga Palosi (Delba), Spanjë. Ai u nis për në Gomera (Ishujt Kanare) - Gomera është një fjalë Arabe që do të thotë 'urë e vogël e zjarrtë'. Ai atje ishte dashurua me Beatriz Bobadillen, e bija e kapitenit të parë të ishullit (mbiemri i saj Bobadilla rrjedh nga emri arab Islamik Abu-Abdilla). Sidoqoftë, klani i Bobadillave nuk mund të injorohej lehtë. Një tjetër Bobadilla (Françisko), i cili më von u bë këshilltar mbretëror, arrestoi Kollombon dhe atë e transferoi nga Santo Domingoja mbrapa në Spanjë (Nëntor, 1500). Familja Bobadilla kishte lidhje fisnore me dinastinë Abbadid të Seviljes (1031-1091). 

Më 12 Tetor të viti 1492, Kolombo zbriti në një ishull të vogël në Bahama që nga banoret e tij quhej Guanahani. Këtë ishull Kollombo e quajti San Salvador. 

Megjithatë, fjala Guanahani e ka origjinën e saj nga Mandinka dhe fjala arabe Guana (Ihuana) do të thotë 'vëllezërit' dhe Hani është një emër arab. Pra, emri origjinal i ishullit ka qenë 'vëllezërit Hani'. 
Ferdinand Kollombo nga i ati i tij (Kristofor Kollombos), për zezakët e parë në Honduras kishte shkruar: 'Njerëzit që jetojnë në lindje të Pointe Kavinasit, deri në Kepin e Shpresës së Mirë, janë të zinjë." Në të njëjtën kohë në këtë zonë jetonte një fis musliman të njohur me emrin Almami. Në mandinka dhe në gjuhën arabe, almami do të thotë "El-Imam" apo "El-Imamu" personi që drejton faljen, apo në disa raste, kryetari i komunitetit apo dhe anëtar i komunitetit musliman (Imami). 

4. Një historian tjetër i mirënjohur Amerikan, i quajtur Leo Viner i Universitetit të Harvardit, në librin e tij "Afrika dhe Zbulimi i Amerikës" (v. 1920) shkroi se Kollombo kishte ditur për Mandinket (muslimanë) në Botën e Re, dhe se muslimanët Afrikano-Perëndimorë ishin përhapur përgjatë gjithë Karaibeve qëndrore, në territoret Amerikano-Jugore dhe ato Veriore, duke përfshi këtu edhe Kanadanë. Ata bënin tregëti dhe vazhdimisht jetonin të përzier me ta; duke u martuar me indianët Irokuis dhe Algonkuine. 


Eksplorimet Gjeografike 

1. Gjeografi i madh musliman El-Sharif El-Idrisi (1099-1166) në librin e tij të famshëm 'Nuz'hat el-Mushtahak fi-Ikhtirak el-Afak' (Ekskursioni i gjatë në kërkim të fundit të horizonteve) kishte shkruar se një grup lundërtarësh nga Lisbona (Portugali) lundroi në Detin e Errësirës dhe Mjegulles (Oqeani Atlantik), në mënyrë që të zbulonin se çfarë ndodhej në të dhe deri ku ishin kufijtë e tij. Më në fund ata arritën në një ishull i cili kishte njerëz dhe begati.... në ditën e katërt, një përkthyes iu drejtua atyre në gjuhën arabe. 

2. Librat e historianëve muslimanë - lidhje me këto çështje - përmendin një përshkrim të mirë të dokumentuar të një udhëtimi përmes Detit të Erësirës dhe Mjegullës nga Shejh Zejnudin Ali bin Fad'hel El-Mazandarani. Udhëtimi i tij filloi nga Tarafi (Maroku i Jugut) gjatë kohës së mbretit Abu-Jakup Sidi Jusuf (1286-1307) i gjashtë i dinastisë Marinid, për në Ishullin e gjelbërt në detin e Karaibeve në vitin 1291 (690 h.) Detajet e udhëtimit të tij nëpër oqean përmenden në referencat islamike, dhe një numër i madh i shkollarëve muslimanë janë në dijeni të kësaj ngjarjeje historike. 

3. Historiani musliman Shihabud-din Abul-Abbas Ahmed bin Fad'hl El-Umari (1300-1384/700-786 h.), në librin e tij të famshëm "Masa'alik el-absaar fi Mama'alik el-amsaar" (Shtigjet e Drites ne Provincat e Mbretërive), në detaje i përshkuran eksplorimet gjeografike përtej detit të errësirës dhe mjegullës. 

4. Sulltan Mansa Kankan Musa (1312-1337), gjatë udhëtimit të tij për në haxh në vitin 1324 i informoi ulematë e oborrit mbretëror të Mamluk Bahri Sulltanit (an-Nasir-eddin Muhamed III 1309-1340 në Kairo, se vëllai i tij Sulltan Abu Bekri I (1285-1312) kishte ndërmarrë dy ekspedita në Oqeanin Atlantik. Kur - pas udhëtimit të dytë në vitin 1311 - sulltani nuk u kthye më në Timbuktu, atëherë sulltan i perandorisë u bë i vëllai Mansa Musa. 

5. Kristofor Kolombo dhe shoqëruesit e tij marinarë, spanjollë dhe portugezë, kishin fatin të udhëtonin nëpër Atlantik, edhe atë në një largësi detare prej 24.000 kilometra. Gjithë kjo u realizua vetëm duke iu falënderuar të dhënave gjeografike të muslimanëve, në veçanti hartave të përgatitura nga tregtarët muslimanë. Këtu është me rëndësi të theksojmë hartën e El-Masudit (871-957) që figuron në librin e tij 'Akhbar ez-Zaman' (Historia e Botës) i cili bazohet në materiale të mbledhura në Afrikë dhe Azi. 

Është e njohur se gjatë udhëtimit të tij të parë transatlantik, Kristofor Kolombo kishte edhe dy kapitenë me origjinë muslimane. Ata ishin: Martin Alonso Pinzo - i cili ishte kapiteni i anijes Pinta, dhe vëllai i tij Vicente Janeks Pinzo - cili ishte kapiteni i anijes Nina. Ata ishin shumë të pasur dhe ekspertë në përgatitjet e anijeve. Këta mjaft mirë e riparuan edhe anijen flamurmbajtëse Santa Maria. 

Këta ofruan kontribut të madh në organizimin e ekspeditës së Kolombos. Ata i bënë të gjitha këto me shpenzimet e tyre për qëllime tregtie dhe politike. Familja Pinzon kishte lidhje gjaku me Abuzejan Muhamed III (1362-1366), sulltani Marokien i dinastisë Marinid 1196-1456. 


Mbishkrime Islamike 

1. Antropologët kanë vërtetuar se Mandinkat, nën këshillat e Mansa Musës, kishin banuar shumë pjesë të Amerikes Veriore përreth Missisipit dhe lumenjve të tjerë. Në Katër Këndet të Arizonës, shkrimet tregojnë se ata në ketë zonë madje kishin sjellë dhe elefante nga Afrika. 

2. Kolombo në shënimet e tij pranon se ditën e hënë më 21 tetor të vitit 1492 - gjatë lundrimit përreth Gibaras, në veri-lindje të Kubës - në majë të një kodre të bukur, ai kishte vërejtë një xhami. Rrenoja xhamish dhe minaresh me mbishkrime nga Kur'ani jane zbuluar ne Kubë, Meksikë, Teksas dhe Nevadë.

3. Në vitin 1498, gjatë udhëtimit të tij të tretë për në Botën e Re, Kolombo zbarkoi në Trinidad. Më vonë ai vërrejti edhe kontinentin e Amerikes se Jugut, ku disa pjestarë te ekuipazhit të tij zbriten në breg dhe u takuan me disa vendasë. Gratë e atyhit në koka mbanin shami shumëngjyrëshe të punuara nga pambuku. Kolombo vërejti edhe dallimin, se këto shami ishin të ngjajshme me ato që i mbanin gratë e Guinesë. Kollombo ato i quajti Almajzars. Almajzar është fjalë arabe e cila do të thotë 'mbulesë' dhe ishte një nga veshjet e maureve (spanjollëve muslimanë). Ky lloj i shamive përdorej në Afrikën Perëndimore (Guinea), në Marokë, Spanjë dhe Portugali. 

Gjatë udhëtimit nëpër këto vise, Kristofor Kollombo kishte shprehë habinë e tij për modestinë e këtyre muslimaneve. 

Një nga mbretërit spanjollë Hernando Kortez, fustanet e grave indiane i kishte përshkruar si vello të gjata, ndërsa veshjet e burrave si pantallona të shkurtra me një model të ngjajshëm me atë të maureve. Këto lloj të veshmbathjeve (të banorëve të Amerikës së Mesme), Ferdinand Kolombo i konsideroi si 'veshje të të njëjtit model dhe rrobe sikur shallët që mbanin gratë maure të Granadës". Ngjajshmëri e njëjtë ekzistonte edhe në varrezat e fëmijëve. Ato iu përngjanin varrezave të muslimanëve të Afrikës Veriore. 

5. Dr. Berri Fell nga Universiteti i Harvardit, në librin e tij Saga America - të publikuar në vitin 1980, prezenton disa argumente historiko-shkencore të cilat dëshmojnë mbërritjen e muslimanëve në Botën e Re (në Amerikë). Ai tregon se marinarët muslimanë udhëtimin e tyre për në Amerikë e kishin filluar nga veriu dhe perëndimi i Afrikës, edhe atë shekuj para Kristofor Kollombos. Poashtu, dr. Fell, zbuloi se aty, më saktësisht në 'Luginën e Zjarrtë' ekzistuan edhe shkolla muslimane. Shkolla fetare islame kishin ekzistuar edhe në; Alan Springs, Logomarsino, Kejhol Kanion, Uashu dhe Hikison Summit Pass (Nevada), Mesa Verde (Kolorado), Mimbres Vallej (Meksika e Re) dhe Tipper Canoe (Indiana), të cilat kanë ekzistuar që në vitet 700-800. Nëpër disa shkëmbinj të Amerikës Perëndimore dr. Fell kishte gjetur mjaft tekste, diagrame dhe skema të gdhendura të cilat ishin fragmentet e fundit të një sistemi shkollor. Gjuha e mesimdhënies ishte arabishtja afrikano-veriore, e shkruar me skriptin e vjetër të arabishtes së Kufes. Nëpër ato shkolla kishin mësuar shkrim-lexim, aritmetikë, besim, histori, gjeografi, matematikë, astronomi dhe mjeshtrinë e lundrimit. 
Gjenerata që rrodhi nga vizitorët musliman të Amerikës Veriore janë anëtarë të popujve vendas; Irokuis, Algonkuin, Anasazi, Hohokam dhe Olmek. 

6. Sot në kontinentin e Amerikës Veriore ekzistojnë 565 toponime vendesh (fshatra, qytete, male, liqene, lumenj, etj.), të cilat kanë rrënjë nga gjuha arabe dhe kultura islame. 
Prej tyre 484 janë në SH.B.A. dhe 81 në Kanada. Natyrisht, këto emërtime ekzistuan disa shekuj para Kollombos, sipas së cilave i quanin vet vendasit. 
Disa nga këto emra kishin kuptime të shenjta siç ishin: 
Meka (në Indiana) me 720 banorë, Tribu Indian Mekah (Uashington), Medina (Idaho) me 2100 banorë, Medina (NY) me 8500 banorë, Medina dhe Hazen (Dakota e Veriut) me 1100 dhe 5000 banorë, Medina (Ohio) me 12.000 banorë, Medina (Tenesi) me 1.100 banorë, Medina (Teksas) me 26.000 banorë, Medina (Ontario) me 1.200 banorë, Mahomet (Illinois) me 3.200 banorë, Mona (Utah) me 1.100 banorë, Arva (Ontario) me 700 banorë, dhe shumë vende tjera. 

Një studim i kujdesshëm i emrave të fiseve indiane vendase ka nxjerrë në dritë se shumë emra e kanë prejardhjen e tyre nga arabishtja dhe emërtimet muslimane, p.sh. Anasazi, Apache, Arauak, Arikana, Chavin, Cheroke, Cree, Hohokam, Hupa, Hopi, Meka, Mahigan, Nazca, Zulu, Zuni, etj. 

* * * 

Duke u bazuar në argumentet historike, të cilat disa nga ato i theksuam më lartë, disa institucione dhe qarqe muslimane të Sh.B.A.-së dhe më gjërë, kishin bërë një thirrje të përgjithshme për të festuar mileniumin e arritjes së muslimanëve në kontinentin e Amerikës (996-1996). Pra, këtu bëhet fjalë për një zbulim pesë shekullor që i parapriu Kollombos. 



Pasthënie 
Behxhet Jashari 

Pas të gjitha këtyre argumenteve konkludojmë se: 
- Amerikën nuk e zbuloi Kristofor Kollombo, e as Amerigo Vespuçi, por grupe marinarësh muslimanë nga Spanja. Ndër ata ishte edhe Ibn Faruku nga Kadeshi i cili në shkurt të vitit 999 me anije kishte vazhduar nëpër Atlantik, në drejtim të perëndimit, ku kishte zbulua dy ishuj të cilët i emërtoi; Kapraria dhe Pluitana. Pra, 493 vite para Kollombos. 
- Një ndër ata që para Kollombos mbërriti në Amerikë ishte edhe Ibn Asuadi nga Kordoba (Spanjë), i cili në këto vise mbërriti në vitin 889. Ky kishte arritur 603 vite para Kollombos. 
- Gjatë udhëtimit të tij të parë transatlantik, Kristofor Kollombo kishte edhe dy kapitenë me origjinë muslimane, të cilët i kishin ndihmuar gjatë orientimit. 
- Udhëtimin e tij në vitin 1492, Kristofor Kolombo e realizoi duke iu falënderuar të dhënave gjeografike të muslimanëve, në veçanti hartave të përgatitura nga tregtarët dhe ekspertët detarë muslimanë, siç ishte harta e El-Masudit (871-957), e cila figuron në librin e tij Akhbar ez-Zaman (Historia e Botës). Pra, harta e el-Mesudit ishte përpiluar rreth 580 vite para se Kristofor Kollombo të shkojë në Amerikë. 
- Argumentet e dr. Berri Fell nga Universiteti i Harvardit janë bindëse. Ai në librin e tij Saga America të publikuar në vitin 1980, prezenton disa argumente historiko-shkencore të cilat dëshmojnë për mbërritjen e muslimanëve në Botën e Re, pra në Amerikë. Ai argumenton se marinarët muslimanë, udhëtimin e tyre për në Amerikë e kishin filluar nga veriu dhe perëndimi i Afrikës, edhe atë disa shekuj para Kristofor Kollombos. 
(Sot, bota ende merret me gjëra të pavërteta, dhe pa kurrfarë mëshire trillon historinë dhe të vërtetat historiografike. Pa kurrfarë turpi nuk kemi guxim të themi se Amerikën nuk e zbuloi Kristofor Kollombo, e as Amerigo Vespuçi, por Amerikën Veriore, të mesmen dhe Amerikën Jugore, e zbuluan muslimanët e Afrikës perëndimore dhe ata të Spanjës. E vërteta është se mjaftë të dhëna historike që gjenden në librat shkollore janë trillime, e një nga ato është edhe zbulimi, gjoja i Kristofor Kollombos).

----------


## Darius

Hajde ca shkrimesh pacavure qe behen nen kontekstin e historise hajde. Po te llogarisesh kokat olmece, artifaktet egjyptiane dhe romake ne Grand Canyon etj duhet thene qe Amerika eshte zbuluar nga Egjyptianet, Romaket, Zezaket e Afrikes pastaj nga fenikasit pastaj nga Vikinget etj. Gjeje po deshe se kush ka qene i pari. Sidomos gjeje me llogjiken e ketij shkrimi me siper. Kollombo nga Kristofor te quhet Kamber. Te pakten keshtu do perputhet me kronologjine  :perqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Të parët që kanë zbuluar Amerikën janë raca jonë.

Ata shkuan atje dhe bartën me vete artin e ndërtimit të piramidave, (Remember: Piramida e Bosnes 27.000 vite), pastaj një numër indianësh kanë edhe veti racore dinarike që dmth se raca jonë e la atje markerin e vet gjenetik. Edhe prania e swastikës në Amerikën parakolumbiane është meritë e invadimit dinarik në Amerikë.

----------


## Bel ami

Me duket  se kjo teme i ngjan asaj fabules se budallait qe hodhi nje gur ne pus.Le ta shikojme thjesh qe nga permbajtja. Amerika eshte zbuluar nga arabet myslimane dhe kerkon te na binde duke na sjelle disa toponime qe per cudi ndodhen ne brendesi te kontinentit amerikan, kur logjika e  thjeshte te ben te mendosh se duhet te ishin gjendur buze oqeanit,sepse aty ata duhet te ishin vendosr fillimisht, te fuqizoheshin dhe pastaj te hynin ne brendesi te kontinentit dhe te " mbillnin emra".Arsyeja eshte e thjeshte sepse edhe eksploratoreve europiane ju deshen disa dhjetra vjet qe te hynin ne brendesi te kontinentit Amerikan.
Po ashtu edhe koha kur mendohet se "arabet kane zbuluar Ameriken" eshte e pa qarte, sepse thuhet qe ata e zbuluan Ameriken rreth 400 vjet para Kolombit, por si ka mundesi qe nuk pati asnje ekspedite tjeter zbuluese.Si ka mundesi qe asnje eksplorator Evopian nuk  deshmon kete kontinent t ri te "zbuluar nga arabet"por e identifikojne si India?
Hartat ishin gati, behej fjale per nje kontinent te ri dhe mundesite ishin te medha.Kjo gjithmone sipas ketij zoterise qe ka shkruar me larte.
Une mendoj se arsyet qe jane parashtruar jane mjaft te cekta per te qene te verteta.
Nje tjeter aspekt eshte se "zbuluesit arabe" identifikohen medeomos si myslimane.Une per vete nuk do ti paragjykoja nese ata ishin myslimane apo te krishtere apo pagane.Arabet nuk jane 100 % myslimane.Nje fakt tjeter eshte se arabet nuk e kane pasur tradite lundrimin, sikunder Anglezet,Spanjollet apo edhe shtete te tjera te Europes, arabet kane pasur tradite rugetimet neper shkretetira me deve dhe jo kapercimin e oqeaneve.

----------


## martini1984

> Të parët që kanë zbuluar Amerikën janë raca jonë.
> 
> Ata shkuan atje dhe bartën me vete artin e ndërtimit të piramidave, (Remember: Piramida e Bosnes 27.000 vite), pastaj një numër indianësh kanë edhe veti racore dinarike që dmth se raca jonë e la atje markerin e vet gjenetik. Edhe prania e swastikës në Amerikën parakolumbiane është meritë e invadimit dinarik në Amerikë.


Te lutem me fal shume:  cfar do te shkruash me raca jone????
Arabe(se kam hic fare me myslymanet)apo shqiptare?
Me fal edhe nje here per pyetjen pa.............KRYE!

----------


## bindi

Prolemi eshte se ketu, ne Europe si shume i paragjykojn Arabet!Dhe harrojn faktin se kultura dhe shkenca Arabe ishin shume me te avasuara ne raport me ate Europiane!...
 Civilizimi Arabe i dha botes bazat e para te shkences si :i ngrysur: numrat matematiken,gjeometrin,astronomin) etj! 
 Ne Europe nuk ia kishin haberin per keto pune!Europa asokohe jetonte ne terrin e dogmes dhe
inkvizicionit fetar!...

----------


## land

Problemi ktu eshte se askush nuk i paragjykon arabet...por arabet harrojne faktin qe Pitagora,Aristoteli,Platoni,Eratosteni dhe shume e shume te tjere pa i permendur une ktu ishin europiane.....persa i perket numrave,ato jane indiane dhe jo arabe.....e vertete pas shkelqimit antik, europa hyri ne erresiren mesjetare kishtare kristiane,nje fe e ardhur nga azia kjo...po arabet!!! nje fe akoma me te erret,akoma me te prapambetur,dogma islame qe eshte kancer shume me i keq se krishterimi.

persa i perket temes.

Ameriken e zbuluan te paret Vikinget...pas 5 shekujsh prapa Vikingeve arriti Colombo ne amerike....arabet nuk hyjne fare :ngerdheshje: 

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/2...60131104.shtml

----------


## land

*The Vikings sailed most of the North Atlantic, reaching south to North Africa and east to Russia, Constantinople and the middle east, as looters, traders, colonists, and mercenaries. Vikings under Leif Eriksson, heir to Erik the Red, reached North America, and set up a short-lived settlement in present-day L'Anse aux Meadows, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada.*


Shkoni genjeni arabet neper forume arabe,jo ketu.

Leif Eriksson....Erik the Red :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

> *The Vikings sailed most of the North Atlantic, reaching south to North Africa and east to Russia, Constantinople and the middle east, as looters, traders, colonists, and mercenaries. Vikings under Leif Eriksson, heir to Erik the Red, reached North America, and set up a short-lived settlement in present-day L'Anse aux Meadows, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada.*
> 
> 
> Shkoni genjeni arabet neper forume arabe,jo ketu.
> 
> Leif Eriksson....Erik the Red


Sa te drejte ke:
http://www.blinde-kuh.de/wikinger/
lg :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

> Sa te drejte ke:
> http://www.blinde-kuh.de/wikinger/
> lg


Vikinget kishin nje sistem navigimi perfekt lol,akoma dhe sot deri ne njefare shkalle eshte mister....mos harrojme qe nuk egzistonte busulla ne ato kohe :shkelje syri:

----------


## fegi

Indianet jane te paret qe kan jetu atje,tana vin evropianete

----------


## martini1984

> Indianet jane te paret qe kan jetu atje,tana vin evropianete


E vertete,dhe kush e shkaterroi kulturen Inkasse apo Azteke,pa hyr ne histori..aq sa kemi lexuar historine

----------


## bindi

> Problemi ktu eshte se askush nuk i paragjykon arabet...por arabet harrojne faktin qe Pitagora,Aristoteli,Platoni,Eratosteni dhe shume e shume te tjere pa i permendur une ktu ishin europiane.....persa i perket numrave,ato jane indiane dhe jo arabe.....e vertete pas shkelqimit antik, europa hyri ne erresiren mesjetare kishtare kristiane,nje fe e ardhur nga azia kjo...po arabet!!! nje fe akoma me te erret,akoma me te prapambetur,dogma islame qe eshte kancer shume me i keq se krishterimi.
> 
> persa i perket temes.
> 
> Ameriken e zbuluan te paret Vikinget...pas 5 shekujsh prapa Vikingeve arriti Colombo ne amerike....arabet nuk hyjne fare
> 
> http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/2...60131104.shtml


Ore shoku une nuk  folla ketu per fene ,dhe nuk krasova dogmat fetare, se cilla eshte me e mire e cila me e keqe!Kete po e bene ti!Ti sa po e pohove vete se kerishterimi eshte nje fe e ardhur nga azia!...Fakti qe kjo eshte dominante edhe 
sot ne Europe thote diçka?...Perkthyer shqip,popujt qe kane patur nje civilizim kane mundur te imponojn diçka ne rastin konkret(fene)!...po te ishte e kunderta 
do ia impononim ne atyre!...
Une fola per civilizimin Arab apo ate lindjes se aferte si kuntuinitet i civilimeve te me
hershme si mesopotamia,babilonia si djepi i civilizimit botror qe eshte i vjeter me
se 12000 vite!...Dhe si tille eshte importuar ne Europe gjate etapave dhe periudhave kohore gjere ne kohen e antikitetit qe thua ti!...Po super antikitetin ku le!?Kur flasim per civilizim asnje,nga keto nuk mund te shekeputet nga njeri 
tjetri, por jane vazhdimsi e civilizimit ame,dhe si tersi perbejn civilizimin boteror!...
 Eshte koha e fundit qe ne Europjanet te heqim kete tabu:Se gjithça fillon dhe mbaron ne Europe.Ne kete drejtim jane per tu pershendetur Anglezet,qe po thejne shume tabu njera pas tjetres!...















kohore

----------


## ZANOR

vikinget e hamamit... Kolombo i gjeti hindianet atje e shume para hindianeve ishin arabet ne mijvjecarin e trete pk, sepse vet emertimet e shteteve te para si kalifornia nga fjala kalif, qe ishte edhe shume oara hindianeve dhe piramidat jane gjetur me lashtesi mijavjecare... mos qitni kopalla.

----------

